# Best Furry Author



## rastaban (Oct 23, 2008)

I just wanted to know "who is the best furry author" in existence...Furry/Antrho isn't exactly a popular genre so I wanted to hear a few names from you guys.  I've only read some of the Sexyfur.com stuff, GSPanovich, Wakboth, and a few pieces here and there.  Any opinions?


----------



## foozzzball (Oct 23, 2008)

Me. >.>

No, seriously. <.< 

*AHEM.*

Technically it's hard to say if there is a 'best' author... You'd probably want to, like. Check out the anthrofiction contest (there was a thread around here for it) and its various winners.


----------



## ScottyDM (Oct 23, 2008)

I nominate our own Poetigress, (Renee Carter Hall). She knows how to tell a story. Her words reach down to evoke an emotional reaction from the reader. Her imagination is not limited to characters who act and behave just like humans. And technically speaking, her writing technique is quite good.

Bernard Doove is an excellent storyteller and no one can say his characters resemble humans--great imagination. His writing's pretty good, but he needs to pay attention to the details. Wonderfully prolific. His story Transformations, Part One was professionally published and you can see an editor's been over the MS compared to many of his other works. Still, quite readable.

James Bruner is also an excellent storyteller and quite good with writing technique, but his characters could be switched to humans with very little impact on his story. (unfortunately, his site has many missing pages)

Nadan, (Nathan Ryan) has had a few moments of greatness. Unfortunately his site had been down and someone else bought the domain name.

Chris Foxx (Chris Yost) is good with characterization--and even better when the characters are original. But he often writes useless filler (poor storytelling), is too close to his characters to be objective, and his steady improvement with small scale writing skills took a sharp turn south when he gave up beta readers and took on a co-writer (all but unreadable). Still, better than 90% of the stuff out there. Oh yea, he writes "humans in fur coats."

And that's my opinion on the subject.

Scotty


----------



## Poetigress (Oct 23, 2008)

Check out TakeWalker's "Looking for Writers" thread in this forum (it's one of the 10,000 stickies), read some of those members' work, and decide for yourself.  "Best" can be incredibly subjective.


----------



## ScottyDM (Oct 23, 2008)

foozzzball said:


> Technically it's hard to say if there is a 'best' author... You'd probably want to, like. Check out the anthrofiction contest (there was a thread around here for it) and its various winners.


Thanks for the plug! The stories from last quarter are still available to members (free signup). Foozzzball, going to enter this coming quarter?

Scotty


----------



## Poetigress (Oct 23, 2008)

ScottyDM said:


> I nominate our own Poetigress, (Renee Carter Hall). She knows how to tell a story. Her words reach down to evoke an emotional reaction from the reader. Her imagination is not limited to characters who act and behave just like humans. And technically speaking, her writing technique is quite good.



*blushes*  Thanks.   I still have a long way to go before I can begin to approach the caliber of the authors I love to read -- if indeed I ever do -- but it's always nice to see that someone thinks I'm headed in the right direction.


----------



## foozzzball (Oct 23, 2008)

ScottyDM said:


> Thanks for the plug! The stories from last quarter are still available to members (free signup). Foozzzball, going to enter this coming quarter?
> 
> Scotty



Hope to... of course then my statement in my original response to this thread might be disproven. >.>


----------



## Frasque (Oct 24, 2008)

If you want professional authors, checkout the Alien Chronicles trilogy by Deborah Carter (many species of aliens based on earthlike animals), the Ratha series by Clare Bell (sabertoothed tigers), "Tailchaser's Song" by Tad Williams (cats) or "Raptor Red" by Robert Bakker (dinosaurs).


----------



## Poetigress (Oct 24, 2008)

For mainstream-published books, there's a thread over in The Paper Mill that might be worth checking out:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=18666


----------

